# Nikon d3200 - why do some images display blurry when uploaded to eBay?



## buckandzinkos (Jan 21, 2015)

I apologize if this is the wrong thread but I am at a complete loss and don't know what to do.

I am using a Nikon d3200.  I am taking RAW photos of clothing products.  I open the pictures in Adobe Photoshop using CamerRAW, make my adjustments, and resize them without much color correction.  I have tried saving them as TIFF, JPEG, PNG all without compression.  The pictures are sharp & clear on screen.

However, when I upload the product image to eBay, the picture becomes blurred and the lines are not sharp.  When you hover over the image you get the full picture which does show the nice detail.  I need the smaller images to appear sharp as well just like the larger version -  why is this not happening? Am I doing something wrong?  This same thing happens on WiX with their image optimizer - sometimes the color is different and on Wix the pictures become over optimized and over pixelated.  

Here is one of my eBay examples - how do I get the first picture you see to look like the larger version but on the smaller scale?

Pristine Mens High End Designer Paul Smith Striped Dress Shirt Size Small $225 | eBay


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 21, 2015)

You are expecting eBay to reduce your image optimally and their algorithms can't.
You are loading uncompressed fullsize pictures; don't do that.
Reduce them close to the desired display size and in jpeg quality 60 (max) and they'll look better because you won't be expecting servers to do the reduction and compression.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 21, 2015)

example

600 wide quality 40


----------

